# The 38mm Murph



## Scottwach (Jan 14, 2016)

Now that so many peoples' dreams have come true, who wants to take bets on what aspects of the watch people will now complain about? 

Will it be the weak lume? The lug width? The buckle width? The faux patina? Or will it be the lack of morse code on the second hand?

FWIW: I have the 42mm and love it. No complaints.


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

im betting on no antireflective crystal. im sticking with this one


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

That it should have been 36. 

Or 32. 

Or so small you can't even read the damn thing.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Nice release. 10mm too big. If it was 26mm it would've been perfect.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

34mm can read the time just fine!!


----------



## Tickerman (3 mo ago)

38mm is perfect.
20mm lug width is perfect.
100m water resistance, perfect.
Underside AR.
Lack of Morse Code makes it more in line with the film watch.

I can't find a negative yet. This watch looks superb.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I think it will be just fine and satisfy lots of people looking for a smaller cased watch.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

I like the fact that Hamilton listened to the customer. The specs, size and looks of this Murph are great. I can’t wait for the initial hype to die down so that I can pick one up.


----------



## David McCay (Nov 17, 2021)

Tickerman said:


> 38mm is perfect.
> 20mm lug width is perfect.
> 100m water resistance, perfect.
> Underside AR.
> ...


Wait, it actually DOES have underside AR coating?


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Looks like a great watch to me! 


Good price,
Excellent size
Great movement
No date, no screw down crown! Double win!
Love the aged lume look
AR on the crystal

Ticks a lot of boxes!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2021)

Tickerman said:


> 38mm is perfect.
> 20mm lug width is perfect.
> 100m water resistance, perfect.
> Underside AR.
> ...


I agree completely.


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

Does anyone know if this will be an open production model or some kind of limited edition?

Hoping for open production. I'm damn sick and tired of "limited editions."


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

Buramu said:


> Looks like a great watch to me!
> 
> 
> Good price,
> ...


Good price? The price on Hamilton's website is 75% higher than a regular 38mm Khaki Field. Who knew cathedral hands were so expensive to produce?

Nevertheless, a really sharp looking watch.


----------



## Sennelier (Apr 20, 2021)

Nah man, no complaints, I'd say it's perfect. Hamilton really came through this time. Talk about listening to their customers.


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

SSK877 said:


> Good price? The price on Hamilton's website is 75% higher than a regular 38mm Khaki Field. Who knew cathedral hands were so expensive to produce?
> 
> Nevertheless, a really sharp looking watch.


Price is based on supply and demand, not material cost. I'm certain these will sell like hotcakes.


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

Rip_Murdock said:


> Price is based on supply and demand, not material cost. I'm certain these will sell like hotcakes.


I get that...but still, that's quite a premium.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

It’s still in “affordable watch” range (<€1000), which I think is pretty good for something they know will appeal to enthusiasts. They could have gone up and still sell plenty I reckon.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Is the the exact same case as the auto 38mm with just different dial, hands and strap ?
It does look nice though think ill wait until the Internet hype dies down and the discounts start


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

Glad I didn’t buy that Tudor Ranger at the AD ten days ago.


----------



## Atebit (Feb 16, 2014)

wpbmike said:


> Glad I didn’t buy that Tudor *Ranger* at the AD ten days ago.


Sounds like another _Interstellar_ tie-in.


----------



## taylores57 (4 mo ago)

I've already seen people complaining about the lack of Morse Code on the second hand.


----------



## mostlycharlie (Mar 10, 2021)

I’m not crazy about the cathedral hands, but that’s not a deal-breaker. It’s perfect for me in every other way.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

video review is up


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

SSK877 said:


> Good price? The price on Hamilton's website is 75% higher than a regular 38mm Khaki Field. Who knew cathedral hands were so expensive to produce?
> 
> Nevertheless, a really sharp looking watch.


My same gripe with the bronze khaki field mechanical....sure different material, but at double the cost?


----------



## Displayname (Sep 28, 2019)

Scottwach said:


> Now that so many peoples' dreams have come true, who wants to take bets on what aspects of the watch people will now complain about?
> 
> Will it be the weak lume? The lug width? The buckle width? The faux patina? Or will it be the lack of morse code on the second hand?
> 
> FWIW: I have the 42mm and love it. No complaints.


I love all the complaining about it being 42mm making the people getting their wish the original complainers lol. So they can have no complaints about their complaints being answered haha.


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

I was one of the complainers about the 42mm Murph due to size, but I couldn't be too upset as that was the size of the actual movie watch.

But the 38mm version is perfect. The price doesn't bother me, the fauxtina doesn't bother me, the lack of Eureka on the seconds hand doesn't bother me (news flash: the movie prop watch doesn't have that either!).

The only thing I will complain about is if they are hard to get from an AD. I'm not paying over retail for this.


----------



## ImprezaMan (Jul 12, 2016)

I loved the watch when I was first announced... time passes and my hype died down as well... I liked that that made it to a 38mm for what it should've been. But I found the proportion are a bit off compare to 42. Now I wanted to watch the movie again see if it will hype me up for the watch... LOL


----------



## Scopy5 (Nov 10, 2021)

Rip_Murdock said:


> The only thing I will complain about is if they are hard to get from an AD. I'm not paying over retail for this.


FWIW, It’s in stock on the Hamilton website. 

I think it’s a beautiful watch but I question the price point compared to other models from the brand.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

All good for me, so now I gotta put some money aside for it 😄


----------



## Atebit (Feb 16, 2014)

I called my AD, they didn’t have one yet & didn’t know when they were getting one. So I just ordered for the site & I’ll have 14 days to decide if it’s for me.
Would’ve thought that if its “in stock” on line that they would’ve seeded some of the better ADs with at least one.


----------



## williemays (May 4, 2015)

tmathes said:


> video review is up


That floating keeper!


----------



## PaddyChicago (Mar 8, 2019)

mostlycharlie said:


> I’m not crazy about the cathedral hands, but that’s not a deal-breaker. It’s perfect for me in every other way.


The Cathedral hands are a feature, not a bug, and appear on many, many fine watches I would be proud to own. It gives this watch a beautiful 1930s/1940s pilot or field watch vibe. If Hanhart made a 3 hand time only central seconds piece at that time it might have looked like Murph.


----------



## onij (Dec 28, 2015)

AR source? I do not see anything on official Hamilton website.


----------



## anch (Nov 28, 2019)

This might be my first Hamilton.


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

Scopy5 said:


> FWIW, It’s in stock on the Hamilton website.
> 
> I think it’s a beautiful watch but I question the price point compared to other models from the brand.


Thanks. I just ordered one.

I recognize the price is higher than other Hamilton's but given that I've been swimming in the Rolex, Omega, and Grand Seiko pool the last 5 years this price point seems inexpensive to me. I've sold my Rolex's and plan to sell my Omegas as well because I've learned I like sub-$1,000 watches just as much as those that cost $5,000, $10,000, or even $20,000. So why pay more?

The Murph really checks all the boxes for me. I love Hamilton (already own a Khaki auto), 38mm is my favorite watch size, the Murph has the traditional watch look I love, 100m WR. It really is, for me, the perfect all purpose watch.


----------



## Sennelier (Apr 20, 2021)

Mustang1972 said:


> Is the the exact same case as the auto 38mm with just different dial, hands and strap ?
> It does look nice though think ill wait until the Internet hype dies down and the discounts start


On that note: I wonder if the bracelet from KF Auto 38mm will fit... because that would be beyond awesome.


----------



## Sennelier (Apr 20, 2021)

onij said:


> AR source? I do not see anything on official Hamilton website.


It says so on the website. 

Reference : H70405730
Caliber : H-10
Collection : Khaki Field
Movement : Automatic
Case size : 38mm
Dial color : Black
Case material : Stainless steel
Crystal : Sapphire
Lug width : 20mm
Lining Tanning : Mineral
Power reserve : 80-hour power reserve
Water Resistance : 10 bar (100m)
*Anti Reflection : Yes*
Open Case Back : Yes
Nivachron : Yes


----------



## Sennelier (Apr 20, 2021)

Another thing that's awesome is that the movement is fitted with a Nivachron balance spring. 



> Swatch Group continues to push the boundaries of precision and innovation. After silicon, the world’s leading watchmaker is proud to introduce a new balance spring – a key component in mechanical movements – with exceptional paramagnetic characteristics.
> In collaboration with Audemars Piguet, the group has developed a new non-magnetic compensating alloy called Nivachron for this revolutionary balance spring. With its complex composition, the alloy was developed with the aim of optimising the resistance of watch movements to magnetic fields.
> 
> The Nivachron balance spring offers a number of advantages. It allows a considerable reduction in the influence of the residual effect of a magnetic field on the running of a watch (a reduction by a factor of 10 to 20, depending on the calibre). The Swiss-made balance spring, made of a titanium base, is very effective against temperature variations experienced in wearing conditions. In addition, it offers excellent shock resistance. Ultimately, all of these advantages result in a significant improvement in chronometric performance.
> ...


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Sennelier said:


> Another thing that's awesome is that the movement is fitted with a Nivachron balance spring.


Yeah, that movement is quite a draw at this price point.


----------



## Sennelier (Apr 20, 2021)

Buramu said:


> Yeah, that movement is quite a draw at this price point.


Indeed. I had the Powermatic 80 Nivachron in a Certina and it was a fantastic movement. Incredibly accurate and anti-magnetic to boot. 

For the price, Hamilton knocked this one out of the park.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Only took them 3 years to come up with this smaller version.
That's 8 years after the film was released.

But then again, it checks all the boxes for me so there's that.


----------



## Tickerman (3 mo ago)

Anyone know if the AR is double coated or underside only?


----------



## Tickerman (3 mo ago)

So I've just had confirmation from Hamilton that it is single side AR. They didn't say which side, but I'm assuming it's the underside (hopefully). I've asked them for clarification.

Update: single underside AR coating confirmed. Nice.


----------



## Sennelier (Apr 20, 2021)

Underside for sure. Wouldn't make any sense to coat the top only.


----------



## Tickerman (3 mo ago)

This watch seems almost too good to be true. I can't fault it. Sooo close to pulling the trigger.


----------



## Scopy5 (Nov 10, 2021)

Rip_Murdock said:


> Thanks. I just ordered one.
> 
> I recognize the price is higher than other Hamilton's but given that I've been swimming in the Rolex, Omega, and Grand Seiko pool the last 5 years this price point seems inexpensive to me. I've sold my Rolex's and plan to sell my Omegas as well because I've learned I like sub-$1,000 watches just as much as those that cost $5,000, $10,000, or even $20,000. So why pay more?
> 
> The Murph really checks all the boxes for me. I love Hamilton (already own a Khaki auto), 38mm is my favorite watch size, the Murph has the traditional watch look I love, 100m WR. It really is, for me, the perfect all purpose watch.


That’s excellent! I hope you enjoy!

Please post pics and let us know what you think.

I enjoy my KFM Bronze. Your new watch has the benefit of 100 m WR and a display back which I would have loved to have on this.


----------



## Barry H (Oct 1, 2008)

Couldn't give a rats about the film tie in. Still very tempting, but overpriced at RRP. In the UK the 38mm Khaki auto is £500 but can be had cheaper via grey dealers. At the mo' the 38mm Murph is £820 RRP. Can't see where the money's gone TBH. The only difference is dial, handset and AR coating so far as I can tell. May well pick one up, but am in no rush.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

God I love this watch...glad it will be around a few years and hopefully find sales...for now my Christopher Ward Sandhurst will have to do...but by God I will get one of these... only gripe i could see somebody having is no screwdown crown or box crystal...otherwise..perfection...would look sharp on a Strapecode milanese mesh brushed bracelet


----------



## aribus (Sep 24, 2006)

Considering Hamilton doesn’t really do screw down crowns on anything other than divers, this new Murph is just about perfect. If I can find a compatible bracelet, this would be a perfect daily watch for me.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

For those complaining about the price, deals can be had down the line and I’ve had no problems finding both my Hamiltons at 25% off from ADs.


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

I got my shipping notification today. I should have it Friday.

I will give an update as to bracelet compatibility. I have a 38mm Khaki Auto with a Strapcode bracelet (that was originally made for the SARB017 Alpinist). I'll be over the moon if it fits but I'll still love the Murph on strap if it doesn't.


----------



## Tickerman (3 mo ago)

Just ordered the Murph 38mm. 
It's my 40th birthday in a few weeks and it's a gift to myself.


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

aribus said:


> Considering Hamilton doesn’t really do screw down crowns on anything other than divers


My khaki pilot has a screw down crown.


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Rip_Murdock said:


> But the 38mm version is perfect. The price doesn't bother me, the fauxtina doesn't bother me, the lack of Eureka on the seconds hand doesn't bother me


I'm not following you.... the Murph does have the Morse code seconds hand.


----------



## Tickerman (3 mo ago)

He's talking about the new 38mm version - it doesn't have the Morse Code.


----------



## Jacklab (Oct 6, 2016)

No complaints nice looking watch. I just don't quite understand the name, why call it by that name if it doesn't have any of the characteristics of the original, moreover I really liked the idea of the Morse code on the second hand of the first model (it made it interesting in my eyes, intriguing) and I still don't understand why using the name as a reference when it's not the same watch with those characteristics... Otherwise, I like the watch but I don't approve of the connection, they are two different watches...


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Jacklab said:


> No complaints nice looking watch. I just don't quite understand the name, why call it by that name if it doesn't have any of the characteristics of the original, moreover I really liked the idea of the Morse code on the second hand of the first model (it made it interesting in my eyes, intriguing) and I still don't understand why using the name as a reference when it's not the same watch with those characteristics... Otherwise, I like the watch but I don't approve of the connection, they are two different watches...


The watch in the movie didn't have morse code on the seconds hand. It was a nice touch, but it didn't really make the watch more authentic to the movie prop.


----------



## Jacklab (Oct 6, 2016)

Buramu said:


> The watch in the movie didn't have morse code on the seconds hand. It was a nice touch, but it didn't really make the watch more authentic to the movie prop.


Yes, I know about it, but the watch released to commemorate the movie had it, which is why I disagree on naming the new watch with that name. The model for the film had a box designed for the film, the hand with Morse and I liked the idea ... This new model, in my opinion, should not be a reference to the first model for the reasons mentioned above, they are completely different watches. I think so...And I'm aware of the differences and everything. But I remain of the opinion that they are different, better or not it doesn't matter, what matters to me personally was the connection that really doesn't exist with the new model, except for the name. But it's just my idea doesn't necessarily have to be the same as the herd's. Did I already say that I like the new watch?


----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)

I think the relative proportions on the new one are subtly improved IMHO. The hands are a bit stubbier (thicker relative to their length) and I think it fills out the dial better and adds to legibility. Also I think they did a great job of shortening the lugs without losing the curvaceous flow of the case. Since I'm larger than average I've always been very happy with my 42mm. Personally I prefer larger watches because they don't roll around on my wrist if I wear them a little loose.


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

Jacklab said:


> Yes, I know about it, but the watch released to commemorate the movie had it, which is why I disagree on naming the new watch with that name. The model for the film had a box designed for the film, the hand with Morse and I liked the idea ... This new model, in my opinion, should not be a reference to the first model for the reasons mentioned above, they are completely different watches. I think so...And I'm aware of the differences and everything. But I remain of the opinion that they are different, better or not it doesn't matter, what matters to me personally was the connection that really doesn't exist with the new model, except for the name. But it's just my idea doesn't necessarily have to be the same as the herd's. Did I already say that I like the new watch?



I respect your opinion.

As for me, I like the name. Interstellar is one of my favorite movies (which is surprising because I don't care for the vast majority of movies made this century). I listen to the original score, by Hans Zimmer, frequently. I'm also a big fan of Hamilton. My 38mm Khaki Automatic is the first mechanical/auto watch I ever bought. After I saw the movie I was very interested in getting a Cooper (Hamilton Khaki Pilot Day Date) or a Murph but the Murph wasn't available and the Cooper, at 42mm is too big for my wrist (or at least my eyes).

When the 42mm Murph came out I was disappointed, but as that was the actual size of the movie watch I really had no room to complain. When I saw the 38mm version was to be released I was excited to finally be able to get a Murph watch that would fit my wrist. When my Murph arrives and I strap it on I know when I look at it I will think of Murph and Interstellar. There's no doubt about that. Because there's no discernable difference other than size. What I won't do is think, "wait, this watch is 4mm smaller than the movie watch."


----------



## railmonster2914 (Apr 25, 2020)

I was one of the folks who pestered (more like bullied?) Hamilton into making a 38 mm version. I bought the Murph when it came out in 2019 because I love both the movie and the watch. However, no matter how I try wearing it, it just looked like a hockey puck on my 7 inch wrist. No, the 52 mm lugs didn't look like they overhung, plus the broken in arching strap compensated for that, but it just never looked right. So it pretty much is a display here at home.

Hamilton did acknowledge a post (not mine) on YouTube 3 years ago a few months after the Murph launched so that got me hoping it will be something relatively quick to put together:










I thought it would just be a matter of months or a year before a 38 mm version came out since they have the current Khaki Field 38 mm case ready to go... just slap on a smaller version of the dial and hands and you're ready to go. I never had any problems with the 47 mm lug to lug so I would've been ok with that, AR coating or not:










In the years between when the Murph came out and now, I saw posts on social media of people still asking Hamilton to make a smaller version of the watch whenever Hamilton commemorated the Murph. I'd kinda lost hope like Tom in the film did because it already felt like an eternity waiting, so I bit the bullet and got an homage watch on Alixpress:










Then came the hashtag #somethingSMALLiscoming response from Hamilton on a couple of my pleas. I waited with excitement until the announcement a couple of days ago. As many here have said, the *SMurph* ticks a lot of boxes: Nivachron hairspring, AR coating on the top crystal, shorter lugs (a surprise to me). Do I wish they included a screw-down crown? Sure! But the prop and the Murph never had it, so it's all good!

Now I got 2 SMurphs on the way to me, hopefully sometime next week! 😁

The complaints I've seen around social media are regarding the lack of morse code, as if that defined the watch in the film. If people were going to complain about this, they might as well complain the watches don't send gravitational wave data from black holes.  Then again, some are just predisposed to complain about anything. As my former boss in software development once said, "build it and they're gonna b*tch!"



Rip_Murdock said:


> Price is based on supply and demand, not material cost. I'm certain these will sell like hotcakes.


I would say maybe part of it is inflation, plus making a "one off" type of watch. Although I'm thinking Hamilton is probably going to roll out this new case as an update to the current 38 mm Khaki Field line.



Atebit said:


> Sounds like another _Interstellar_ tie-in.


Now we need a watch called Endurance. 😁



mui.richard said:


> Only took them 3 years to come up with this smaller version.
> That's 8 years after the film was released.


How many minutes would they be on Miller's planet? 🤔


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

railmonster2914 said:


> How many minutes would they be on Miller's planet?


Good one! Never thought about that!


----------



## Tickerman (3 mo ago)

railmonster2914 said:


> The complaints I've seen around social media are regarding the lack of morse code, as if that defined the watch in the film. If people were going to complain about this, they might as well complain the watches don't send gravitational wave data from black holes.  Then again, some are just predisposed to complain about anything. As my former boss in software development once said, "build it and they're gonna b*tch!"


I honestly prefer it without the Morse Code. I always felt that was a bit gimmicky and made the seconds hand look rough. I prefer the new clean look of the 38mm.


----------



## Atebit (Feb 16, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Good one! Never thought about that!


Prolly not enough WR for that place.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Atebit said:


> Prolly not enough WR for that place.


Hahaha, right!


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Does anyone know if the original 42mm murph has AR coating?


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

PartyBees said:


> Does anyone know if the original 42mm murph has AR coating?


I would assume not. On the Hamilton website it has anti-reflective coating in the technical notes for the 38mm version but doesn't say anything about anti-reflective coating in the technical notes for the 42mm.


----------



## Atebit (Feb 16, 2014)

Just arrived. “Wrapped in plastic”. But that’s a different show.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Congrats to anyone who owns this new 38mm Murph...I will get one eventually on a sale <$700


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

Rip_Murdock said:


> I got my shipping notification today. I should have it Friday.
> 
> I will give an update as to bracelet compatibility. I have a 38mm Khaki Auto with a Strapcode bracelet (that was originally made for the SARB017 Alpinist). I'll be over the moon if it fits but I'll still love the Murph on strap if it doesn't.


My Murph should arrive Monday. I'm going to check the bracelet compatibility with all the 20mm oyster-style bracelets I have (including two that fit my 38mm Khaki Auto). If I can't find a fit I think I'm going to swap the Murph movement, dial, and hands over to my 38mm Khaki Auto case, since I have two bracelets that fit that case perfectly. I really prefer watches on an Oyster bracelet.


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

Wow! I just now found this thread. Looks perfect to me. Great looking!!


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

davek35 said:


> Wow! I just now found this thread. Looks perfect to me. Great looking!!


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

Yep, it's gonna be a problem.


----------



## sumyong (2 mo ago)

Rip_Murdock said:


> My Murph should arrive Monday. I'm going to check the bracelet compatibility with all the 20mm oyster-style bracelets I have (including two that fit my 38mm Khaki Auto). If I can't find a fit I think I'm going to swap the Murph movement, dial, and hands over to my 38mm Khaki Auto case, since I have two bracelets that fit that case perfectly. I really prefer watches on an Oyster bracelet.


Please let me know if you found a prefect fit bracelet, I will need one too when I visit a water planet 😊


----------



## FirstF80InSpace (Jan 13, 2017)

.


----------



## FirstF80InSpace (Jan 13, 2017)

TravisMorgan said:


> Congrats to anyone who owns this new 38mm Murph...I will get one eventually on a sale QUOTE]
> 
> My AD gave me 15% odd. I don’t think it will be hard to get a discount.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I quite like the movie _Interstellar _and I was one of those commenting that I would get one if they released it in a smaller size.

I’m a man of my word and have one on the way. Between them not offering it at all and having it at its retail price, I’m glad they made it! It has some good features to me…good size, lume, no date, good movement (Nivachron balance, nice!), 100m WR (mine won’t see water, though), and overall a great look and movie tie-in.

I’m a movie prop fan anyway, so this is cool. I’ll post photos and thoughts when mine comes in. 👍


----------



## sumyong (2 mo ago)

I swap the leather strap with a Vaer watch’s bracelet, it’s not a perfect fit but at least this will do until my black tropic strap arrives. Can’t really go swimming with a leather strap.


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

sumyong said:


> I swap the leather strap with a Vaer watch’s bracelet, it’s not a perfect fit but at least this will do until my black tropic strap arrives. Can’t really go swimming with a leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 17059281


Which Vaer watch was that bracelet made for?


----------



## sumyong (2 mo ago)

Rip_Murdock said:


> Which Vaer watch was that bracelet made for?


36mm C3


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

sumyong said:


> 36mm C3


Thanks for the reply. I see Vaer will sell bracelets separately, which is nice.

When you say the fit is not perfect, how bad would you say it is? A little wiggle? Do the end links stick up above the top of the watch lugs at all or are they flush or just slightly below? I can deal with end links that sink a little below the tops of the lugs but not if they stick above.

Sorry to pester you but I should be getting my Murph on Monday or Tuesday and I really want to wear it with a bracelet.


----------



## sumyong (2 mo ago)

Rip_Murdock said:


> Thanks for the reply. I see Vaer will sell bracelets separately, which is nice.
> 
> When you say the fit is not perfect, how bad would you say it is? A little wiggle? Do the end links stick up above the top of the watch lugs at all or are they flush or just slightly below? I can deal with end links that sink a little below the tops of the lugs but not if they stick above.
> 
> Sorry to pester you but I should be getting my Murph on Monday or Tuesday and I really want to wear it with a bracelet.


The end link is taller than the lug so it’s sticks out a tiny little bit. For me I m just using it temporarily until my black tropic strap arrives so I am ok with it.

I believe there’s another member in this thread also searching for a bracelet, maybe wait for his/her “ping” and see if he/she is able to find a perfect fit bracelet before making any decision.


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

sumyong said:


> The end link is taller than the lug so it’s sticks out a tiny little bit. For me I m just using it temporarily until my black tropic strap arrives so I am ok with it.
> 
> I believe there’s another member in this thread also searching for a bracelet, maybe wait for his/her “ping” and see if he/she is able to find a perfect fit bracelet before making any decision.


I think that other person was me. 

I have a boatload of 20mm oyster bracelets to try with it so hopefully I can find a good fit.


I will be absolutely stoked if one of my old-school hollow end-link oyster bracelets will fit. I have 6 or 7 that I've collected over the years. I think the Murph dial with an old school oyster bracelet would look smashing.


----------



## railmonster2914 (Apr 25, 2020)

Atebit said:


> Prolly not enough WR for that place.


Better late than never!













PartyBees said:


> Does anyone know if the original 42mm murph has AR coating?


No AR coating on the OG Murph.



Atebit said:


> Just arrived. “Wrapped in plastic”. But that’s a different show.
> View attachment 17056049


Whoa! This is quick and how it's supposed to be. No waiting lists, no months of waiting. My AD told me last week she might get them in this week.

How good (or bad) is the AR coating? Is it just underneath the crystal or is it on both sides?



Rip_Murdock said:


> My Murph should arrive Monday. I'm going to check the bracelet compatibility with all the 20mm oyster-style bracelets I have (including two that fit my 38mm Khaki Auto). If I can't find a fit I think I'm going to swap the Murph movement, dial, and hands over to my 38mm Khaki Auto case, since I have two bracelets that fit that case perfectly. I really prefer watches on an Oyster bracelet.


Interested to see this. I hope the dial mounts, etc. are the same.


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

railmonster2914 said:


> Interested to see this. I hope the dial mounts, etc. are the same.


The H-10 and 2824-2 movement are the same diameter and same thickness according to published information. So I suspect they are swappable. Plus, Hamilton switched production of the 38mm Khaki Automatic from the 2824-2 to the H-10 with seemingly no changes to the case. My money is on the movements/dials being interchangeable.

That said, hopefully I find a bracelet that works well with the case of the new Murph and I don't have to resort to making the switch.


----------



## paul55 (Mar 16, 2008)

I fell in love with the Murph the first time I saw Interstellar, and went looking for it on Hamilton’s site, assuming it was a catalog model. So disappointed to learn that it was not! A couple of years later, they released it … and I came so close to pulling the trigger… but the size was the deal breaker for me. 

So, when I heard last week that the 38 had come out, I couldn’t resist and ordered it from Hamilton. It arrived today  

I have a few other Hamiltons, and have long liked some of their design elements. But what I like about this is the cleanliness of the dial compared to the other Khakis. And my first watch without a date, which was a selling point!










(edited to attach photo)


----------



## railmonster2914 (Apr 25, 2020)

Rip_Murdock said:


> The H-10 and 2824-2 movement are the same diameter and same thickness according to published information. So I suspect they are swappable. Plus, Hamilton switched production of the 38mm Khaki Automatic from the 2824-2 to the H-10 with seemingly no changes to the case. My money is on the movements/dials being interchangeable.
> 
> That said, hopefully I find a bracelet that works well with the case of the new Murph and I don't have to resort to making the switch.


Ah so you're just planning on putting the dial and the movement on any 2824 case? I thought you have a 38 mm Khaki field on a bracelet and wanted to transfer the movement and the dial there. This is what it would look like:










I created this in PS a while back because I wanted to see what a small Murph on a bracelet would look like. Earlier this year I wondered why there aren't any Chinese companies making a dial and a set of hands you can swap in with those from the 38 mm Khaki Field and recreate the Murph as a smaller watch.




paul55 said:


> I fell in love with the Murph the first time I saw Interstellar, and went looking for it on Hamilton’s site, assuming it was a catalog model. So disappointed to learn that it was not! A couple of years later, they released it … and I came so close to pulling the trigger… but the size was the deal breaker for me.
> 
> So, when I heard last week that the 38 had come out, I couldn’t resist and ordered it from Hamilton. It arrived today
> 
> ...


Congrats! How the heck are you guys getting your watches so quickly? I would've thought going through the AD was faster. All good though, I got a good discount on them.


----------



## paul55 (Mar 16, 2008)

railmonster2914 said:


> Congrats! How the heck are you guys getting your watches so quickly? I would've thought going through the AD was faster. All good though, I got a good discount on them.


I ordered direct from Hamilton site, after my AD said they wouldn’t have them for awhile. Ordered late Friday with expedited delivery and it arrived Monday morning! I figured they’d end up in short supply very soon…


----------



## railmonster2914 (Apr 25, 2020)

paul55 said:


> I ordered direct from Hamilton site, after my AD said they wouldn’t have them for awhile. Ordered late Friday with expedited delivery and it arrived Monday morning! I figured they’d end up in short supply very soon…


Interesting. I emailed my AD about the watch Saturday before the unveiling. She got back to me the afternoon of the unveiling (Tuesday, November 22nd) and placed the order right away. She did say it might take about a week or two, will see. I'm excited to be able to finally and comfortably wear the SMurph.


----------



## Tickerman (3 mo ago)

I received mine last night, and I really like it. It's a fine watch.

It gives me 'Explorer' vibes with the black dial, polished bezel and cathedral hands. 

I love how the hands really stand out against the softer tones of the dial - the hands were an essential visual element in the movie and needed to be highly legible on camera.

The minute and seconds hands are both long and reach well into the minute track. Each minute is subdivided into three, allowing for highly accurate timekeeping. Time, of course, was one of the major themes of the film.

Another aspect of this watch I enjoy is how it seamlessly blends past, present and future. The cathedral hands and fauxtina create a 1930s or 1940s vibe, while the serif font of the Arabic numerals somehow gives a futuristic feeling. The sweep seconds hand keep you in the present, which is always passing by.

Great watch!


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Mine just arrived.
pictured next to my Jazzmasters for size perspective - I shall change the strap in a bit as it’s less than great. Otherwise - all good.


----------



## Tickerman (3 mo ago)

What's wrong with the strap? It's a bit stiff, yes, but it just needs to break in. It's good quality leather. I'd prefer it without the alligator print, but I guess that is how it was in the movie.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

vanilla.coffee said:


> View attachment 17062830


Fits you very nice. Impressed by the beauty of the hands.
How big is your wrist?


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

railmonster2914 said:


> Ah so you're just planning on putting the dial and the movement on any 2824 case? I thought you have a 38 mm Khaki field on a bracelet and wanted to transfer the movement and the dial there. This is what it would look like:
> 
> View attachment 17062229
> 
> ...


Here is my plan:

A - I find a bracelet that fits the 38mm Murph. No swaps needed.

B - If I can't find a bracelet that fits the 38mm Murph I will swap the movement, dial, and hands into the 38mm Khaki Auto I already have (and I have bracelets that already fit the 38mm Khaki Auto case).

C - If the movements don't swap easily, I will put the Murph dial and hands on my 38mm Khaki Auto's 2824-2 movement (I have an older watch so it has the ETA 2824-2) in the 38mm Khaki Auto case. If the dial doesn't swap, then I'm out of luck. But I don't think it will be problem.


----------



## Tickerman (3 mo ago)

So it’s 24 hours after receiving my Murph 38 and the watch is running bang on +/- 0 seconds. This is the second Hamilton H-series movement I’ve had which is superbly accurate straight out the box. I just love free sprung balance wheels.


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

I ordered this watch a week ago (on release day) but it was delayed for reasons unknown to me. Thankfully I just got a notification that it should be delivered tomorrow.

I can say this with certainty, the amount of anticipation I have for this watch is equal to or greater than the anticipation I had for the delivery of my Rolex Batman, Rolex ceramic Sub, and Rolex Explorer in 39mm. I've learned the fun of watch collecting isn't about cost.


* BTW, the Rolexes named above have since been sold as I'm more than happy with brands like Seiko, Hamilton, Longines, and Timex.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

38 and 42 on my wrist for comparison.


















Daruba said:


> Fits you very nice. Impressed by the beauty of the hands.
> How big is your wrist?


My wrist is 7.25

I had the 42 which I moved on. I think I prefer the 42, might send this 38 back. Wears smaller than I had hoped really. The lug to lug on this 38 is a bit too short I think.
42 and 38 on my wrist for comparison.
Yeah, I think I’ll send this 38 back. It’s too light and too small.
The 42 has some presence and the strap on the 42 is beautiful.


----------



## Tickerman (3 mo ago)

Really? Personally, I think the 38 looks perfect on you.


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Both sizes look nice on your wrist. Simple answer, keep the one that makes you smile.
I have a similar wrist to you and have just ordered the 38mm. 
My aesthetic preference started to shift toward to smaller watches.


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

vanilla.coffee said:


> 38 and 42 on my wrist for comparison.
> View attachment 17064416
> 
> View attachment 17064417
> ...


I was thinking in that direction to. The 38 doesn’t look bad on your wrist but 42 looks better and I imagine feels better.
Thanks 👍🏻


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

My Murph arrived today. I love it. The main issue for me was what bracelets would fit on it. The results so far have been mixed.

Bracelets for the SARB017, which fit the Hamilton Khaki Auto, technically can be attached to the Murph. However, the lug shape is different and it's not a good combination. The Murph lugs slope down more dramatically than the SARB017 or the Khahi auto. So the SARB017 end links stick out.

Here's a pic:










However, it's not game over for me. I have an aftermarket jubilee bracelet made for the Rolex Datejust 116234/116200 (36mm) that fits nicely and will be my go to choice for the Murph. It is based on the 63600 Rolex bracelet. Unfortunately this likely won't be a good option for anyone else as I'm not sure where you would get one like this anymore. I bought this years ago out of China to have a jubilee option for my Rolex 116200 that originally came with an Oyster bracelet. I put a generic stamped fold-over clasp on the jubilee for an old school look (although the bracelet end links are solid and very high quality).


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

Given that Hamilton released the titanium line with the case with shorter lugs, and now the Murph, I would bet good money Hamilton will release a revised standard Khaki Automatic with this case. And then I would expect them to offer a bracelet that will fit this case. Hopefully it's a standard 3 link oyster style. I do not like the look of the split center links.


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

vanilla.coffee said:


> I had the 42 which I moved on. I think I prefer the 42, might send this 38 back. Wears
> Yeah, I think I’ll send this 38 back. It’s too light and too small.
> The 42 has some presence and the strap on the 42 is beautiful.


Thanks for the comparison shots, both look good. Would you say the AR coating is better on the 38?


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

As much as I like bracelets, the Murph looks really good on a leather strap.

Jean Rousseau calf strap with contrasting stitch.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow this is really tempting 

I m in a search for a 38mm watch that is ideal for leather straps and I believe this is the one

Any info about movement reliability?

As I do not want to get anything with a Sellita 200 never again


----------



## Tickerman (3 mo ago)

Rip_Murdock said:


> As much as I like bracelets, the Murph looks really good on a leather strap.
> 
> Jean Rousseau calf strap with contrasting stitch.
> 
> View attachment 17066328


This looks amazing.  I do think the Murph belongs on leather.


----------



## Tickerman (3 mo ago)

giorgos mg said:


> Any info about movement reliability?


It's the H-10 based on the 2824 and has a Nivachron balance spring. Very accurate, antimagnetic and rock solid.


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

giorgos mg said:


> Any info about movement reliability?


As noted above, the H-10 is very solid. It's been out about 5 years and I've never heard anything overly negative about it. It's a huge bonus that this H-10 has a Nivachron hairspring so magnetism is no issue.

One of the downsides to the H-10 is that they dropped the beat rate to 21,600 bph compared to 28,800 bph for the 2824-2. The upside is that they boosted the power reserve to 80 hours (up from 38 on the 2824-2).

I will say that the 21,600 bph movement doesn't bother me at all for a watch that looks like it was born in the 1960's, as 21,600 bph was common then (or an even lower rate of 19,800 or 18,000).

I've had my Murph exactly 24 hours now and it is running +1 seconds per day. I also own the silver dial version of the Hamilton Khaki Auto with the H-10 movement and that was running about +2(ish) seconds per day out of the box. I've this one a couple of years now and it's still running that accurate.


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

I wonder why the Murph is so much thicker than the Khaki Auto. The Murph is 11.3mm and the Khaki Auto is around 11mm including the crystal.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Yeah, it’s running. I just took photos on two different days.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

PartyBees said:


> I wonder why the Murph is so much thicker than the Khaki Auto. The Murph is 11.3mm and the Khaki Auto is around 11mm including the crystal.


Is there a comparison picture in profile?


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

PartyBees said:


> so much thicker





> The Murph is 11.3mm and the Khaki Auto is around 11mm




0.3mm qualifies as “so much thicker” now? That is literally not noticeable with the naked eye.


----------



## Tickerman (3 mo ago)

PartyBees said:


> I wonder why the Murph is so much thicker than the Khaki Auto. The Murph is 11.3mm and the Khaki Auto is around 11mm including the crystal.


They have different cases, so there's bound to be a slight difference in thickness.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

Buramu said:


> 0.3mm qualifies as “so much thicker” now? That is literally not noticeable with the naked eye.


It depends on each person's perspective...

I recently got a Sinn 556 a with Sellita 200, brand new.
When I received it I noticed that the case looked much thicker than the advertised specks of 11mm

I measured it and it was 11.7mm

I asked other owners what was the thickness on their 556 with Sellita 200
Their reply was 11.3mm

Any quess the reason of the +0.4mm thicker on mine?

I cannot justify that a watch company does not measure the exact dimensions on a watch when advertised.

When I pay to get a watch that is 11mm in thickness I expect to get what is advertised. 

0.3mm are noticeable especially with a mn type strap.
At least to my eyes.


"Precision timekeeping" .......
At least give us the numbers right


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

giorgos mg said:


> It depends on each person's perspective...


There is no human perspective where 0.3mm can be decribed as "so much thicker".


----------



## motorjon68 (Dec 28, 2017)

I fondled my SMurph at an event at my ADs last night. It’s perfect. I had the original and found it too long. The watchmaker loves the movement and he is brilliant at his job. Just serviced my Datejust and I was amazed. I’m going to pick it up in a few days. Best part is that they’re letting me use the Christmas coupon!


----------



## motorjon68 (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## motorjon68 (Dec 28, 2017)

My old 42mm on a Watchgecko Berwick.


----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)

Happy Murphday to me:


----------



## mosquitojoyride (Apr 5, 2019)

Solbor said:


> Happy Murphday to me:
> 
> View attachment 17072214


Strap?


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

One of these days when I get this 38mm Hamilton Murph, this Barton khaki canvas strap will go on it...


----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)

mosquitojoyride said:


> Strap?


It's the quick release black leather strap that came with my Nivada Grenchen Super Antarctic. I think they're available to order separately from the NG website.


----------



## paul55 (Mar 16, 2008)

Solbor said:


> Happy Murphday to me:
> 
> View attachment 17072214


Congrats!!


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

With regard to thickness:

I've owned the 38mm Khaki Auto since 2016 and the 38mm Murph for 4 days. Until I saw someone post upthread the thicknesses were different I would not have thought about it. Not in the entire rest of my lifetime.

I just measured both and got 11.1mm for the Khaki Auto (to the middle of the crystal) and 11.4mm for the Murph (to the middle of the crystal). So yes, the Murph is 0.3mm thicker. That said, 11.4mm is very modest in thickness for a watch with 100m of water resistance. In no way do I consider 11.4mm, for a field watch, to be thick. In no way do I consider this to be a negative for me.

If you find the difference problematic--you do you. But I think 99% of watch enthusiasts would either not notice, or not care if they did notice.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Rip_Murdock said:


> With regard to thickness:
> 
> I've owned the 38mm Khaki Auto since 2016 and the 38mm Murph for 4 days. Until I saw someone post upthread the thicknesses were different I would not have thought about it. Not in the entire rest of my lifetime.
> 
> ...


Domed crystal on the murph too so that accounts for that


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Rip_Murdock said:


> With regard to thickness:
> 
> I've owned the 38mm Khaki Auto since 2016 and the 38mm Murph for 4 days. Until I saw someone post upthread the thicknesses were different I would not have thought about it. Not in the entire rest of my lifetime.
> 
> ...


What do you think of the murph compared to the 38mm auto the lug to lug is smaller. Does it wear a lot smaller the 38 auto wears perfect for me concerned murph might wear too small.


----------



## railmonster2914 (Apr 25, 2020)

Got the call yesterday while I was on the other side of town:

*







*

#somethingSMALLcame 😁

Just like the pioneers in the movie, I went through hell getting this one, driving through heavy rain and "white out" freeways in the Bay Area.

As always, Corinne from Dioro Jewelers is awesome! (shameless plug).

More pics to come later.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll be getting one when the newness wears off this watch and maybe there will be some reasonable discount.


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

Mustang1972 said:


> What do you think of the murph compared to the 38mm auto the lug to lug is smaller. Does it wear a lot smaller the 38 auto wears perfect for me concerned murph might wear too small.


Unlike the thickness, I would have noticed the lugs were shorter even if not told. I'm neutral on the look. I'm a person who never thought the lugs were too long on the Khaki automatic. I think the Murph lugs look good. It does give a slightly smaller appearance, but as my wrist is 7 inches (or just under), and I prefer watches under 40mm, I don't mind the look at all.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

No complaints on the accuracy of mine so far.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Rip_Murdock said:


> Unlike the thickness, I would have noticed the lugs were shorter even if not told. I'm neutral on the look. I'm a person who never thought the lugs were too long on the Khaki automatic. I think the Murph lugs look good. It does give a slightly smaller appearance, but as my wrist is 7 inches (or just under), and I prefer watches under 40mm, I don't mind the look at all.


I am like you I never thought the lugs too long on the auto if anything perfect for the 38mm size. I am still tempted by the murph they look great in pics, just hope as good in real life...


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

So how’s the AR? I know Hamilton claims it’s there, but on pictures and video it seems pretty reflective to my eyes. How glary is the crystal in real life?


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@Buramu, it has more glare than most of my watches. It’s not as bad as my handwinding Khaki Field, but it’s pretty reflective. If the product page said it didn’t have AR I would believe it. 😆


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

Thickness on my Murph is 11.4mm and it wears just about perfect for me. Shown compared to the KFM which I find a bit too thin (which is better than too thick). My only real complaint is the AR is not great, it still has a decent amount of glare. Lume is a bit darker than I prefer and also a bit anemic. Regardless, I really like the watch so far. The dial and the cathedral hands are superbly designed and provide a nice retro vibe.


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

The anti-glare is not great.


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

That looks perfect! Would you care to share what bracelet you have fitted? 




motorjon68 said:


> View attachment 17070399
> 
> View attachment 17070400


----------



## JoshGallihue (1 mo ago)

sumyong said:


> 36mm C3


Can you please send a link from vaer or reference number? I legit need this I’ve been looking for a bracelet non stop since I got my 38mm Murph. Is it the S3/C3 premium quick release bracelet?


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Rip_Murdock said:


> The anti-glare is not great.


How does the glare compare to the Khaki Auto?


----------



## sumyong (2 mo ago)

JoshGallihue said:


> Can you please send a link from vaer or reference number? I legit need this I’ve been looking for a bracelet non stop since I got my 38mm Murph. Is it the S3/C3 premium quick release bracelet?


Yeah it’s the quick release bracelet, I try to find you the link on their website but it seems to be out of stock. I also have their quick release nylon strap- khaki and I really enjoy it as well. Too bad the duty and service fee is a bit expensive for shipping across the border, or I would have picked up their quick release leather strap as well.


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

PartyBees said:


> How does the glare compare to the Khaki Auto?


Better. But I have Omega's with anti-glare that makes it look there's no crystal at all.

It's not a show stopper for me. My Rolex's didn't have anti-glare and most people don't complain about those. I just move my wrist to get a good angle.


----------



## Tickerman (3 mo ago)

Buramu said:


> So how’s the AR? I know Hamilton claims it’s there, but on pictures and video it seems pretty reflective to my eyes. How glary is the crystal in real life?


It's definitely better than both the Khaki Auto and Mechanical. In real life, the crystal glare is not an issue. I've been wearing it for two weeks now and haven't given it a second thought.


----------



## Tickerman (3 mo ago)

Rip_Murdock said:


> Better. But I have Omega's with anti-glare that makes it look there's no crystal at all.


Personally, I wouldn't want double AR on a field watch due to the scratches. Underside-only is perfect. I wouldn't have got the Murph 38mm if it had double AR (I actually emailed Hamilton about this before making the purchase).


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Oh man - I REALLY like this one. Always liked the original, but way too big in my skinny wrists. I bought a Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer last year as a compromise, (at the time, effectively a 38mm Murph, w/ a countdown bezel), but this new small Murph fixes the few personal gripes I have w/ the APP, (20mm lug width vs 18mm, and the hands/ numerals look to be significantly less “gilded”/ antiqued on the Murph). On one hand - it seems a bit silly to flip my Pilot for the very similar 38mm Murph, but def considering….for comparison:









The countdown bezel is useful, (very helpful when grilling, but the new Murph looks awesome!


----------



## TeeFuce (Nov 23, 2020)

You can't beat the price of that watch. Looked at the big Murph and the Cooper with a friend yesterday who is waiting for the 38.


----------



## Tickerman (3 mo ago)

Hmh said:


> Oh man - I REALLY like this one. Always liked the original, but way too big in my skinny wrists. I bought a Khaki Aviation Pilot Pioneer last year as a compromise, (at the time, effectively a 38mm Murph, w/ a countdown bezel), but this new small Murph fixes the few personal gripes I have w/ the APP, (20mm lug width vs 18mm, and the hands/ numerals look to be significantly less “gilded”/ antiqued on the Murph). On one hand - it seems a bit silly to flip my Pilot for the very similar 38mm Murph, but def considering….for comparison:
> 
> View attachment 17080929
> 
> The countdown bezel is useful, (very helpful when grilling, but the new Murph looks awesome!


More or less the same watch, just a different bezel and lug width, and slightly different case. Similar price too.


----------



## sumyong (2 mo ago)

Hmh said:


> On one hand - it seems a bit silly to flip my Pilot for the very similar 38mm Murph, but def considering….for comparison:
> The countdown bezel is useful, (very helpful when grilling, but the new Murph looks awesome!


I suggest keeping the pilot, unless you are a big fan of Interstellar.


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

sumyong said:


> I suggest keeping the pilot, unless you are a big fan of Interstellar.


I'm thinking the same - my only real gripe is the 18mm lugs on the Aviation vs. the more standard 20mm lugs on the new Murph - primarily because I would consider 20mm a bit more "universal", and would play w/ the somewhat embarrassingly large quantity of 20mm straps I already have, that said - straps are relatively cheap so not a huge deal to play the trial/ error game to find a good pairing. A small nit to pick in the end - I really do enjoy the watch regardless. Options/ alternatives in the market is a good thing of course!


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Tickerman said:


> It's definitely better than both the Khaki Auto and Mechanical. In real life, the crystal glare is not an issue. I've been wearing it for two weeks now and haven't given it a second thought.


That's great news. I bought a Khaki Auto a couple years ago and ended up returning it due to glare. I think I am more sensitive to glare on watches than most, so that is a relief to hear!


----------



## JoshGallihue (1 mo ago)

sumyong said:


> Yeah it’s the quick release bracelet, I try to find you the link on their website but it seems to be out of stock. I also have their quick release nylon strap- khaki and I really enjoy it as well. Too bad the duty and service fee is a bit expensive for shipping across the border, or I would have picked up their quick release leather strap as well.
> View attachment 17080675


I private messaged you a link to the bracelet I bought, is that the same one? 








Premium Quick Release Bracelet


The Vaer Quick-Release 316L Stainless Steel bracelet provides a balance of premium finishing and rugged in-water functionality. Leveraging a milled dive-style clasp, solid end links, a 20mm to 16mm taper, screw links, and easy-changing quick release spring bars, the dive bracelet outshines many...




www.vaerwatches.com




it does not appear to be sold out when I check the website.


----------



## sumyong (2 mo ago)

JoshGallihue said:


> I private messaged you a link to the bracelet I bought, is that the same one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the one I had was this one Link , but I guess the one you pasted probably would work as well. However I would check their return policy, in case you are not satisfied with the fit, you can still return it.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Anybody in the U.K managed to get these for a good price? Most I can find is 10% off,


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

major75 said:


> Anybody in the U.K managed to get these for a good price? Most I can find is 10% off,


There was a CW SELLORS BLACK Friday deal for 20% off. I went for it but still waiting on delivery. Knowing CW SELLORS / JURA it might never arrive lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Waser said:


> There was a CW SELLORS BLACK Friday deal for 20% off. I went for it but still waiting on delivery. Knowing CW SELLORS / JURA it might never arrive lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol are they that bad? I was thinking of purchasing from them lol


----------



## JoshGallihue (1 mo ago)

sumyong said:


> the one I had was this one Link , but I guess the one you pasted probably would work as well. However I would check their return policy, in case you are not satisfied with the fit, you can still return it.


I dont know how you got the bracelet on! Mine will have one pin go in and it appears the bracelet is connected but the other pin just will not click. Very disappointed. I want to keep trying but I think it may be of no use.


----------



## sumyong (2 mo ago)

JoshGallihue said:


> I dont know how you got the bracelet on! Mine will have one pin go in and it appears the bracelet is connected but the other pin just will not click. Very disappointed. I want to keep trying but I think it may be of no use.


It takes a few tries for mine to put it on, but yeah if it doesn’t fit, do not force it on and risk scratching the watch. 

I m looking into aliexpress and trying find the matching 20mm end-links, I ordered two types but they took forever for the shipping, I will report back if it does fit.


----------



## JoshGallihue (1 mo ago)

sumyong said:


> It takes a few tries for mine to put it on, but yeah if it doesn’t fit, do not force it on and risk scratching the watch. I m looking into aliexpress and trying find the matching 20mm end-links, I ordered two types but they took forever for the shipping, I will report back if it does fit.


 If you take your bracelet off next time can you please let me know what the serial number are on the edges? Those numbers are the unique identifier for fit apparently. Thanks for responding! This is a journey lol


----------



## JoshGallihue (1 mo ago)

sumyong said:


> It takes a few tries for mine to put it on, but yeah if it doesn’t fit, do not force it on and risk scratching the watch.
> 
> I m looking into aliexpress and trying find the matching 20mm end-links, I ordered two types but they took forever for the shipping, I will report back if it does fit.


----------



## sumyong (2 mo ago)

JoshGallihue said:


> The next time you take off your bracelet can you tell me the serial number on the inside that goes against the watch? Apparently that number is the unique identifier for fit according to their website. Thank you for responding again! This is a journey lol come to far to give up now


Sure, it saids QRBR36S


----------



## JoshGallihue (1 mo ago)

sumyong said:


> Sure, it saids QRBR36S


Wow okay interesting. Mine is QRBR36P. Most likely premium vs standard but I’d think the size would be identical. I just can’t get that second pin into the hole on either side. Maybe I’ll keep trying for another day or two. Thank you


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

JoshGallihue said:


> Wow okay interesting. Mine is QRBR36P. Most likely premium vs standard but I’d think the size would be identical. I just can’t get that second pin into the hole on either side. Maybe I’ll keep trying for another day or two. Thank you


What diameter springbars are you using? I've found that sometimes it takes a thinner springbar to mate a case and bracelet that don't normally pair. As in, standard is a 1.8mm springbar, then you can try a 1.5mm springbar. The little extra wiggle it can give you can really make a difference. I'm able to mate an Omega Aqua Terra bracelet with a pre-2018 Seamaster 300M Professional using thinner springbars.


----------



## JoshGallihue (1 mo ago)

Rip_Murdock said:


> What diameter springbars are you using? I've found that sometimes it takes a thinner springbar to mate a case and bracelet that don't normally pair. As in, standard is a 1.8mm springbar, then you can try a 1.5mm springbar. The little extra wiggle it can give you can really make a difference. I'm able to mate an Omega Aqua Terra bracelet with a pre-2018 Seamaster 300M Professional using thinner springbars.


I am not sure how to remove the spring bars since they are quick release and seem to be built into the bracelet. If I knew how to remove it I would try. Good idea though


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

I've had my Murph for a couple of weeks and had just one negative to share. For most people it wouldn't be an issue.

I find that they should have chosen a color for the hands and numbers that is more white. I know they are going for the aged tritium look, but I find the tan color hurts the legibility a little bit. Not a lot though so I don't want to overstate things. It's just if they gave me editorial control over the watch design I would go for more contrast between the black dial and the hands/numbers. I've reached an age (52) where my near vision is getting less than ideal, so legibility is a big deal for me (I'm looking at you watches with silver or white dials with silver hands!!!)


----------



## Pritch01 (Dec 22, 2009)

Rip_Murdock said:


> I've had my Murph for a couple of weeks and had just one negative to share. For most people it wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> I find that they should have chosen a color for the hands and numbers that is more white. I know they are going for the aged tritium look, but I find the tan color hurts the legibility a little bit. Not a lot though so I don't want to overstate things. It's just if they gave me editorial control over the watch design I would go for more contrast between the black dial and the hands/numbers. I've reached an age (52) where my near vision is getting less than ideal, so legibility is a big deal for me (I'm looking at you watches with silver or white dials with silver hands!!!)


Oh dear - if all goes well, I’ll pass that age next month!! and my Murph only arrives tomorrow… I hope I’ll be as happy with it as most seem to be… from all the pictures I’ve seen, it looks amazing, which is why I’ve ordered it! 
(I must admit, while I feel the need to have at least one watch with a white/cream dial, I also like some contrast for legibility)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)

Here's how it wears on my 17cm wrist 🤜


----------



## Tickerman (3 mo ago)

Rip_Murdock said:


> I've had my Murph for a couple of weeks and had just one negative to share. For most people it wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> I find that they should have chosen a color for the hands and numbers that is more white. I know they are going for the aged tritium look, but I find the tan color hurts the legibility a little bit. Not a lot though so I don't want to overstate things. It's just if they gave me editorial control over the watch design I would go for more contrast between the black dial and the hands/numbers. I've reached an age (52) where my near vision is getting less than ideal, so legibility is a big deal for me (I'm looking at you watches with silver or white dials with silver hands!!!)


Yes, I agree. The numbers should be a brighter shade. In low light they almost disappear.


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

Solbor said:


> Here's how it wears on my 17cm wrist 🤜
> 
> View attachment 17094880


That strap looks great on it. Nice pairing.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

Just got back from my AD
Christmas gift to myself

The watch is amazing!
16.5cm wrist
56mm wide


----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)

Tickerman said:


> Yes, I agree. The numbers should be a brighter shade. In low light they almost disappear.


In part I do agree. My Laco Flieger has a darker black dial with stark white lume. But…the Murph has a particular character and I appreciate that. Even with its shiny crystal, its tropical dial and beige hands, it’s more legible than most. For me what’s lost in pure function is gained by making the watch peculiar and beautiful.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

Strap monster...


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

They had one at Macy's but couldn't find a salesman to take it out of the case. Looks like a good size.


----------



## paul55 (Mar 16, 2008)

Tickerman said:


> Yes, I agree. The numbers should be a brighter shade. In low light they almost disappear.


I agree with both of you. It rarely shows that way in photos, and its only an issue in lower light. But that was really my only disappointment with it. 

The hands show great, but the numbers recede more than I’d like. Either lighter lume color on them or a gloss black face instead of the matte would have helped. 

That being said, I still love it!


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

Rip_Murdock said:


> My Murph arrived today. I love it. The main issue for me was what bracelets would fit on it. The results so far have been mixed.
> 
> Bracelets for the SARB017, which fit the Hamilton Khaki Auto, technically can be attached to the Murph. However, the lug shape is different and it's not a good combination. The Murph lugs slope down more dramatically than the SARB017 or the Khahi auto. So the SARB017 end links stick out.
> 
> ...


Looking at this makes me think that the Ginault Ocean Rover bracelet might be a perfect fit on the 38mm Murph. Here on the Khaki Field Auto we can see it was a bit too short for those lugs








Hamilton+Ginault


I call it the ‘Steel Frankenstein’. For many of you the search is over for the perfect everyday watch. You're welcome watch community. And shout out to my wife who convinced me a porcelain pineapple was essential for our living room...she wins again.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Atebit (Feb 16, 2014)

giorgos mg said:


> Strap monster...
> View attachment 17099853


I don’t think Magpul makes straps. So ‘oooooes is it?


----------



## jmsolt (Apr 30, 2020)

Scottwach said:


> Now that so many peoples' dreams have come true, who wants to take bets on what aspects of the watch people will now complain about?
> 
> Will it be the weak lume? The lug width? The buckle width? The faux patina? Or will it be the lack of morse code on the second hand?
> 
> FWIW: I have the 42mm and love it. No complaints.


God forbid Hamilton ever make another 40mm watch again


----------



## IT66 (27 d ago)

dpeter said:


> im betting on no antireflective crystal. im sticking with this one


I completely agree with both the author and you. Weak lum and glaring cristal are Hamilton's weak points. 
I can't take a good picture of my khaki field because of the glare. Everything is reflected.
But I like the Murph 38, would be perfect on my wrist.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

Atebit said:


> I don’t think Magpul makes straps. So ‘oooooes is it?


Greenstraps , IG


----------



## Atebit (Feb 16, 2014)

giorgos mg said:


> Greenstraps , IG


Thanks. I don’t use teh ‘gram, though.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

If anyone was curious about the accuracy of these things, here’s a three-week timing run on mine:


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

These Powermatic/H10 movements are quite something.


----------



## Rip_Murdock (May 25, 2016)

Buramu said:


> These Powermatic/H10 movements are quite something.


When they first came out I hated them because you can't regulate at home. But now that I have a couple I realize it's not needed.


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

I've had mine for only a few days. It started out running about +3 seconds/day (+0-6 depending on position) but has now settled into closer to spot on. I'm hoping it stays this way as I prefer a slightly fast watch to a slow one. Not sure how this will perform over time, but I have seen some older ETA movements slow down a bit over the first year or so.


----------



## balt077 (Sep 6, 2020)

Mine arrived about a week ago and has been pretty steady at +3-4 seconds/day. I've had 3 H10's so far and all have been within COSC specs, including my KFA that's basically my beater watch and has stayed very close to +6 sec/day despite all the abuse I've put it through over the past few years. 

Regardless of the movement accuracy I am really enjoying wearing this watch (it's taking a lot of wrist time away from my Tudor BB36 currently)! I don't really have an issue with glare, but do admit the low light dial visibility is poor. That would probably be my only one true complaint/criticism, however, as I've never had trouble seeing the hands for basic time-telling. Despite that one gripe I think Hamilton did a wonderful job with this redesign. The size is perfect for my 6.75" wrist and the fit and finish is quite nice, as I've come to expect from Hamilton. The double dome crystal is well-executed and combined with the AR there are angles where the dial clarity is excellent. 

Technicals and movie connection aside (I like the movie but in this case it doesn't make the watch any more or less interesting/exciting for me) this was my first time seeing any Murph iteration in person and the character of this watch is truly wonderful. The dial and hands combo has such a warmth and authentic vintage feel. If they had increased brightness of numerals or added gloss to the dial for better visibility I feel that would also take away much of what I currently love about it. Even the rest of my family, who rarely comment on even my nicest watches, have been very complimentary of this one. Count me amongst the group that is very happy Hamilton listened to community feedback and ultimately delivered us this charming watch.


----------



## motorjon68 (Dec 28, 2017)

Picked mine up and love it. Everything I loved about my original but a better size. The original was on a WatchGecko 22mm Berwick bracelet. Interestingly I ordered a 20mm version that’s still in the packaging. I also got to use a Christmas coupon at my ADs so the price was right. I think this watch is beautiful and it holds some sentimental charm because I do love ‘Interstellar’.


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

I love the watch too and the movie was good, apart from Matt Damon and Matthew McConaughey fighting in space suits.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

IT66 said:


> I completely agree with both the author and you. Weak lum and glaring cristal are Hamilton's weak points.
> *I can't take a good picture of my khaki field because of the glare.* Everything is reflected.
> But I like the Murph 38, would be perfect on my wrist.


The glare is troublesome in use but can be somewhat overcome when taking photos. I made a" black foam-core board with a hole in it" for my iPhone and it helps tremendously. Instructions are here: How To Take Better Photos Of Your Watches – Without Buying A New Camera

Results:


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

^ Great shot -- almost as if there's no crystal at all.

How large was the piece of foam core board?


----------



## IT66 (27 d ago)

Quartersawn said:


> The glare is troublesome in use but can be somewhat overcome when taking photos. I made a" black foam-core board with a hole in it" for my iPhone and it helps tremendously. Instructions are here: How To Take Better Photos Of Your Watches – Without Buying A New Camera
> 
> Results:
> View attachment 17112999


Good job! Thanks!


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

JohnM said:


> ^ Great shot -- almost as if there's no crystal at all.
> 
> How large was the piece of foam core board?


It is roughly 8"x11"


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Quartersawn said:


> The glare is troublesome in use but can be somewhat overcome when taking photos. I made a" black foam-core board with a hole in it" for my iPhone and it helps tremendously. Instructions are here: How To Take Better Photos Of Your Watches – Without Buying A New Camera
> 
> Results:
> View attachment 17112999


Which model is this? Thanks!


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

OkiFrog said:


> Which model is this? Thanks!


looks like the Hodinkee LE


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

Buramu said:


> looks like the Hodinkee LE


Correct.


----------



## JML (Dec 21, 2006)

Christmas present! Beautiful watch, but I had to change that OEM strap to a Morellato with matching vintage lume color stitching (unfortunately no longer available) and an Axel Jost DF7 deployant.


----------



## paul55 (Mar 16, 2008)

JML said:


> Christmas present! …
> 
> 
> View attachment 17117356


“OMG… it’s full of stars!”

Oh, sorry… wrong film!


----------



## JML (Dec 21, 2006)

HAH! I Iove the reference to 2001: A Space Odyssey. Also reminds me of a Christmas scene in Star Trek: Generations... I was wondering if anyone would spot the Christmas lights. Maybe I should have found a tesseract to reflect in the crystal.


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

Couldn't resist any longer and ordered one direct from Hamilton! Also ordered a brown strap from ColaReb (through Holbens) to replace the stock strap.


----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)

After trying various straps, I've settled on wearing mine (for now) on the bonklip bracelet, which suits the overall aesthetic pretty well. Has anyone else had definitive success with other bracelets for the Murph 38 with traditional fitted end links?


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

Solbor said:


> After trying various straps, I've settled on wearing mine (for now) on the bonklip bracelet, which suits the overall aesthetic pretty well. Has anyone else had definitive success with other bracelets for the Murph 38 with traditional fitted end links?
> View attachment 17135034


I have heard - but do not know for certain - that aftermarket bracelets for the Seiko SARB017 will fit the Murph 38. Strapcode had some information about it. I'm hoping it is true, as I had a beads of rice bracelet on a SARB017 which looked awesome, and I think it would work on the Murph.


----------



## Marvinchen 0518 (8 d ago)

Great watch


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

Stelwick said:


> I have heard - but do not know for certain - that aftermarket bracelets for the Seiko SARB017 will fit the Murph 38. Strapcode had some information about it. I'm hoping it is true, as I had a beads of rice bracelet on a SARB017 which looked awesome, and I think it would work on the Murph.


I have seen IG posts of the Murph 38 fitted to the Khaki Field bracelet, with comments saying it's a good if not perfect fit.
That does suggest that other bracelets which fit the Khaki Field (e.g. those designed for the SARB017, Ginault) have an excellent chance of fitting as well. It would be great to see this confirmed.


__
http://instagr.am/p/ClX0JcarbSe/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CmwyqWALZpw/


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Finally got to try the one at Macy's. They have the 42 and 38. For me the 42 is huge and wouldn't work for me. The 38mm is perfect. I just don't want to pay full MSRP. I'm waiting for a slightly used resale, I just missed one a week ago


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

I like this watch but to me a field watch needs a bracelet. One step short of an ideal watch.


----------



## Daniel Hunter (7 mo ago)

My wife bought me one for my birthday, I love this watch. It's a very wearable size (for my 7.5" wrist). The stock strap is horrible in my opinion though. The fake crocodile embossing feels and looks like plastic to me so I swapped out the strap for one I had in my ever growing collection of straps.


----------



## Daniel Hunter (7 mo ago)

Here’s mine with an aftermarket strap…

It has the same taper as the stock strap so I put the Hamilton buckle on it.


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

The Murph arrived today! It looks bigger on my wrist in the picture. In real life there's no lug overhang (and I have a small, 6.25" wrist). One thing that is a little overlooked is how thin the watch is - just 11.1mm. Makes a big difference in how it wears. As others in this thread have mentioned, the stock strap is dreadful. Very stiff and uncomfortable. I have a replacement from ColaReb on the way, and I hope it gets here sooner than its expected delivery date.


----------



## LTY001 (11 mo ago)

I got my Murph for a week. The accuracy is pretty good.

For me, the overall accuracy is best when the watch is placed dial down while sleeping at night.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

LTY001 said:


> I got my Murph for a week. The accuracy is pretty good.
> 
> *For me, the overall accuracy is best when the watch is placed dial down while sleeping at night.*


That is interesting, my experience is the same. I have a Murph with the H-10 auto and a KFM with the manual wind H-50. Both seem to lose one or two seconds per day while being worn. They will continue to lose time if left overnight resting dial up or crown up. When I place them dial down they gain three or four seconds overnight so dial down when off the wrist is how mine rest.


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

My strap from ColaReb arrived early!


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

British green suede leather nato


----------



## Weezer2 (2 d ago)

Daniel Hunter said:


> Here’s mine with an aftermarket strap…
> 
> It has the same taper as the stock strap so I put the Hamilton buckle on it.


Can I ask what aftermarket strap? It looks good paired with the Murph.


----------



## Daniel Hunter (7 mo ago)

Weezer2 said:


> Can I ask what aftermarket strap? It looks good paired with the Murph.


Ritche (part number: TY001-2) from Amazon


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

Anyone know if the SARB017 OEM bracelet (D3A7AB/M0TZ111J0) will fit the 38mm Murph?


----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)

Definitely on my radar but going to wait and see if the price goes down a bit.


----------



## LTY001 (11 mo ago)

I got two seatbelt nato straps, grey and khaki. Love both of them.


----------

